# AHHHHHH Taxes!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone else do their own taxes? I just got done with my husbands and I am about to start on mine... What a pain in the rear! He's are pretty straight forward but I have to do my small business and it take like 3-4 days to get everything in order. Anyone else have the Tax time blues? :hammer:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't even gotten my taxes yet


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man I used to but it's too much of a headache... Have fun!!! LOL


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I always pay so I let the irs do it!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

only thing other than income to file for me is the interest paid on the house


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I just hit the H&R Block and get my check the same day!

It's a pretty fun day for me....LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I just hit the H&R Block and get my check the same day!
> 
> It's a pretty fun day for me....LMAO


LMAO! arent they pretty pricey? I know my returns gonna be around 2k with all the extra stuff i had taken out every week and the house we just bought, but i wonder how much that would cost me at HR block, i had a customer in yesterday that got a card the same day....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think hnr block charges a few hundred for that.I do turbo tax on the computer.I'm loving tax season this year.With what my husband paid in,our 3 kids,and our 1st time homebuyer tax credit we'll be getting back 12,000!Yay!!!!!:woof:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> LMAO! arent they pretty pricey? I know my returns gonna be around 2k with all the extra stuff i had taken out every week and the house we just bought, but i wonder how much that would cost me at HR block, i had a customer in yesterday that got a card the same day....


It runs me about $300 or $400..But I normally get back around 6K so it's not a big deal....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> It runs me about $300 or $400..But I normally get back around 6K so it's not a big deal....


Well i doubt they'd charge me that much since i get much less. that instant money just sounds so appealing. can you say carpet mill? lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This year will be our smallest refund since my husband had a rough year financially in 2009. Business was horrible for him so he is getting only 2500. Normally he gets about 6,000 but I guess it is better than having to pay! lol

I do our taxes online with Hr block and it is only $70-100 and that is state and federal. If you know what to put in the program you can save yourself a lot of money. My grandfather taught me to do taxes when I was younger and we did the old fashion way with the tax book and by hand, now they have great programs that are 100 or less and you can file online.

{sigh} It still takes a while to get everything together!

We have been living with one vehicle for a while so our refund is going to fix the transmission in my husbands truck.

What are you doing with our refunds? anything exciting?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

we pay like 8 to10 g's....
you guys are fortunate to get a
.....how do you call it?
.....Return?....lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hahaha the only thing exciting is buying a carpet mill. And maybe some renovations to the house, but mostly putting it back into the mortgage and paying off debt! Fun stuff right there! 

Hr Block online? how you do that? do you have to have a program for it? you should Pm me Lisa im interested in that


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Uuugh... taxes... I pay in so of course I put it off until the last minute. Generally, I do my own. I haven't had any money back in the last 6 or so years.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

So what makes it so you have to pay????


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Uuugh... taxes... I pay in so of course I put it off until the last minute. Generally, I do my own. I haven't had any money back in the last 6 or so years.


:hammer:I'm in that club!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> So what makes it so you have to pay????


We aren't w2'd lol. I'm 1099 an independent contractor. I get the full ammount of what I invoice and it's my job to set out for IRS, SS, and medicare.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *lightbulb*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Follow this link and create an account, get all your paperwork together and file! You just fill in the blanks they have made it super easy for ppl to file online.
They have other versions you can look at at hrblock.com but this one is the free one and all your info is stored online. Next year you just log in and import your info and your ready to file again.
https://taxes.hrblock.com/hrblock/l...e=TCF&TaxYear=2009&PartnerID=0&PS=Y&FV=F&HT=F


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Follow this link and create an account, get all your paperwork together and file! You just fill in the blanks they have made it super easy for ppl to file online.
> They have other versions you can look at at hrblock.com but this one is the free one and all your info is stored online. Next year you just log in and import your info and your ready to file again.
> https://taxes.hrblock.com/hrblock/l...e=TCF&TaxYear=2009&PartnerID=0&PS=Y&FV=F&HT=F


You just made it a lot easier! Thank you!!!

Oh wait.. Since we just bought our house is there gonna be a space for me to enter in info off of our HUD1 form to get some of our closing costs back? We also got a paper with our interest and taxes paid so far so that it can be applied to the return. thats all there right??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> You just made it a lot easier! Thank you!!!
> 
> Oh wait.. Since we just bought our house is there gonna be a space for me to enter in info off of our HUD1 form to get some of our closing costs back? We also got a paper with our interest and taxes paid so far so that it can be applied to the return. thats all there right??


IDK if you can write off your closing costs. I would make a phone call on that one.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes you should get in for in the mail from your mortgage company that you will use in your tax return. Yes it has screen for all that, you will be amazed they help you find all your deductions.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> IDK if you can write off your closing costs. I would make a phone call on that one.


we did an FHA loan and some of the up front costs were allowed on their, i just dont know exactly which ones.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> we did an FHA loan and some of the up front costs were allowed on their, i just dont know exactly which ones.


Upfront costs like inspections or earnest monies (Binder deposits)? I don't think either of those are tax deductible.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Upfront costs like inspections or earnest monies (Binder deposits)? I don't think either of those are tax deductible.


No upfront prorated interest as part of the closing costs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> No upfront prorated interest as part of the closing costs.


Ahhh... then that makes sense


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah we have an escrow account and it was my understanding that we were paying some interest up front because we closed on an odd day, not on the very end or very first of the month. But i could be wrong lol that is why this stuff is such a head ache to me.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

oooh I love taxes. We go to H&R block and get the instant refund too. I'm getting something cute and furry with mine and taking a trip to California and Nevada.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

I also am a first time homebuyer so with that credit and my taxes I will be getting roughly $6,500 back, they mailed our W-2's yesterday from my work and I work about 5 blocks from home so hopefully it will be in the mail today


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Im so depressed this time around. We were going to buy a house and get that tax credit. Well thanks to Identity theft we cant do nothing. No house..no tax credit. *sigh*

I use to do turbo tax but now I just go to H&R block


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wac137 said:


> I also am a first time homebuyer so with that credit and my taxes I will be getting roughly $6,500 back, they mailed our W-2's yesterday from my work and I work about 5 blocks from home so hopefully it will be in the mail today


good luck buddy i filed for my first time home owners credit october 12th... still waiting!! lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man, turbotax for me lol. i dont think thats considered doing your own taxes really but i barely get anything back. this is the first year since school that i have a real job


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Woot woot I did the online taxes at HR block and I am waiting 8-10 days for my return! Thanks Lisa!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I should have ours by next week! HR and block is easy IMO I do not have to think as much and sit there with a tax book! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah Im waiting for the 10th lol.. Just in time for Chino's first bday on the 15th! woot woot!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I use taxact.com. It is easy and it is free if you make under a cetain amount and I do. I'm waiting for the 5th. getting a nice check but unfortunatly it is mostly spent. 

The fun stuff.....a 2-hole flyball box and another tunnel.YAY!!!! Also paying down the car payment and maybe going high speed??????


----------

